# Candlewyck Maltese?



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm looking to adopt my first maltese, and I'm set on a female. I've been looking around Pennsylvania and found Candlewyck.... I was wondering if any of you guys have heard of them? And if so, what do you think?:Sunny Smile::w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Alex - Candlewyck is on the AMA website of breeders: American Maltese Association

Also, I found this post from years ago that mentions Candlewyck:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/53999-ok-my-breeder-search-pa-2.html

Good luck in your search!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, sounds like they have a very successful showing history. Gorgeous fluffs!


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

They are very gorgeous maltese!


----------

